# Sono. In. Mina.



## Tebe (13 Agosto 2013)

Ma in mina di brutto.
Con il  capo bello che sopporto sempre meno. E purtroppo si vede.
Lui invece sospetto sia un po' slave. Lo ammazzo con l'ironia e lui niente. Mi chiama _cara_.
Cara?
Alle 8 stamattina (Io.Sono.In.Ferie) mi chiamava.
Figuriamoci. Tappi nelle orecchie, gatti addosso, cremata da due sigarette contraffatte che mi ero fatta la sera prima per sopportare il cerettamento global, si guest compresa, e...lui.
Mi chiama.
Ho messo in silenzioso e  girata dall'altra parte.
Però il sonno era rotto. Me la sono cazzeggiata un po' con i felini, qualche cavalletta e un paio di ramarri, e poi.
Caffè.
E poi2. Otto. 8. Si otto messaggi del capo bello.
Morale della favola mi ha revocato le ferie.
Sempre secondo lui ovvio.
-No perchè,_ cara_, l'azienda vuole la copertura totale e non esistono sette giorni di ferie e bla bla, _cara_, bla bla...-
Minchia che picco mi stava partendo. Eppure sono stata molto ma molto chiara sul fattore vacanze. Abbiamo baccagliato un po' su oggi e domani, ma poi ho ceduto a metà.
Oggi vado in sede. Devo prendere delle cose, parlerò faccia a faccia con sto qui e darò la mia disponibilità domani mezza giornata.

Sempre che non decida di andare da Man.


----------



## Alessandra (15 Agosto 2013)

...riduzione delle vacanze gia' pattuite? ecco perche' ti chiama "cara", doveva lanciarti la notizia bomba....
e Man come sta? vi siete visti?


----------

